
Ask HN: PM life, salary  small startup - blabla_blublu
Hey there!<p>I am currently working @ big five company as a product owner (we don&#x27;t have conventional PMs, but have TPM&#x2F;EPM and Product developers who own a lot of what PMs do in other places. I am the latter.)<p>I interviewed at a few startups and found an interesting PM role at an early stage one (&lt; 11 members currently). What is a good salary for PMs ? I am not a big equity guy and IMO it&#x27;s pretty much paper money unless it goes big very soon and I am not counting on that.<p>Currently I make around 225K net (base + stocks) in my current job.<p>Also, PM&#x27;s @ early startups - what is life like ? What is the learning potential ? Do you have like it ?
======
blabla_blublu
Any love ?

